
UC sues Trump administration on unlawful repeal of DACA program - PleaseHelpMe
https://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/press-room/university-california-sues-trump-administration-unlawful-repeal-daca-program
======
sky_rw
I was under the impression that “nothing more than unreasoned executive whim”
was all that is required for an executive order - this being one of the chief
criticisms of the entire concept.

------
blorsh
Numerous states had already sued the Obama administration in the other
direction. (DACA being unlawful in the first place) Due to those still-ongoing
lawsuits, DACA was probably about to go down in flames already.

------
patrickg_zill
They will lose, is my prediction.

